# NIK Collection now free from Google



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I usually use SilverEfx Pro to do black and white conversions as I've found it's as close to real film as any filter I've used. While I paid $149 for it just last year, Google is now offering it for free. (I guess if you've purchased it in 2016 you'll get a refund.)
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/25/11303094/nik-collection-free-google-photo-plug-ins


----------



## DevenTheDude (Jul 28, 2015)

Well then, I'm glad I didn't buy it last year like was going to. I don't know how others feel about this program, but after I did the 15 day free trial, I loved it. I was limited to certain features due to lack of knowledge of the program, but I can only imagine how awesome this program is once you learn how to use it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

The film types are amazingly accurate. The Analog Effects Pro allows you to simulate different types of vintage cameras too. As with all plugins/filters, use sparingly for best effects.


----------

